# Boletes are back



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Went out Tuesday and found two handfuls of chestnut and yellow cracked boletes. Took some video.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHecfwUb7KY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13BR2WNN6XA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you like them? I pass on them alot, pick them here and there, but havet found a way i like them to much. There is a bunch around kazoo right now.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I dry them out and save em for wild game soups, stews, and chilles. Aroma seems to increase with drying them out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll try it, i have heard with kings they are better after being dried.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky23, are u looking in public lands or private lands around kazoo? Have u found any king boletes yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mostly public lands North of Kazoo, and no I have never found a king, Did find a few in Alaska but that doesnt count. Alot of shrooms i cant seem to find from kazoo to GR, Never found a hedgehog, trumpets only once, 0 lobsters which sucks i love them.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

The recent rains have brought everything out. Shrooms I haven't found in a couple of years.

Hydnum repandum group ( Hedgehogs )



These are Cortinarius caperatus



Craterellus fallax and Craterellus ignicolor



The light ones are Boletus pallidus, the orange is Leccinum insigne and the blackish is either Tylopilus alboater or Boletus badiceps


----------



## out2fish (May 11, 2011)

Went out scouting for deer hunting and found some craterellus ignicolor like the ones pictured above. I have never eaten them before. Do you any pointers about these mushrooms? It was fun seeing all the mushrooms. I need to expand my knowledge and taste beyond the few I am used to eating.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Havent picked them before, saw a bunch i believe this weekend, ive seen ya pick them on some of your you-tube vids, are they worth learning?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Just this past Sunday The Monster Yellow Bolete






Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Some pics































Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Grizzyaries said:


> Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's huge!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Those are not slippery jacks, 100% sure on that, and i dont beleve they are bi color boletes, there alot of boletes that stain blue that make ya sick, be carefull, Mushroom Jack, any help?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I know I called it by the wrong name, I still have not consumed any just to be sure. A friend of mine in Kalamazoo knows boletes very good in Michigan and in Alaska and I have been showing him also for other verification.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just be carefull, there are TONS of bolete species and different sub species, and they can be difficult for even the most knowledgable there is, the only good, yellow pored blue stainers i know of that are good in this area are she boletus bi-color, and those do not turn insatantly like yours did.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I normally stay clear of boletes, because of the numbers of different varieties.. But this fall I think im going to target the kings...

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------

